# PSU Crackling sound



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi guys,

Quite an odd one here, atleast to my knowledge. Haven't experienced this before and haven't found any problem that's exactly the same browsing the internet.

The sound sort of sounds like static electricity, a similar sound to as when you pull out the plug on something, definatley more a cracking sound than anything else. It's not constant, it may do a few cracks and then stop for a few seconds before continuing.

This only happens when my computer is under more demand than idling on the desktop or simply viewing webpages. I have issues when I'm encoding videos or playing games with much going on the screen, it also lowers my FPS, it's as if the GPU isn't getting enough power hinting to me that it could be the GPU that's the problem, but it's definatley the PSU that is crackling, not the GPU.

At first I thought this would be solved by a simple replacement, I'd only owned the PSU for 5 weeks and today got a brand new replacement under the presumption it was faulty, this one however is doing the exact same thing and obviously it's extremely unlikely that both were faulty, they even came in a different batch.

Before we go any further, here are my PC specs

Windows 7
Gigabyte H55M-UD2H
Intel Core i3 530 @ 2.93GHz
Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 896MB
XFX EasyRail Pro 450W
4GB DDR 3 RAM 

Now, that PSU is more than strong enough to power my system (note it's a bronze certified one and has very good reviews for running cards much stronger than mine) and I'll give you an example of when this problem occurs.

You may or may not know the game "Dungeon Defenders", but in this game when there are a lot of things going on my PSU crackles like crazy. If I alt-tab or otherwise stop the process, the crackling stops. I alt-tab back into the game, it starts again straight away. 

Thing is, the game it's self is in no way demanding and the probem occurs regardless of the settings. This is not the only game it happens in either.

So, what are the likely causes? I really don't know, I'd of thought either: GPU problem, software problem, bios settings problem, or possible malware but it sounds more technical than software side and I do not know of any malware that could work in that way, my PC security is also very good so that's an unlikely cause but worth mentioning in any case.

I should note that temperatures are absolutely fine, nothing is above ~55c (GPU temp) at any given time, nothing is overclocked and all running at stock.

I appreciate any help in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Actually, your PSU is underpowered for the GTX 260. Nvidia suggests 500W minimum and you need to be at 650W for extended use.


----------



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

Stress testing would indicate it's not the GPU nor that the PSU is having a problem powering it. That said, I looked at reviews before purchasing it and given it's said to easily power that card I don't think it's quite that simple.

That said, if I run FurMark 1.10.0 and have GPU load on 100%, the cracking does not happen.

If I run HyperPi 0.99 and have CPU load close to 100%, the cracking does not happen.

If I run both and have both GPU & CPU both under extreme load, the cracking does not happen.

This just makes it even weirder in my books


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry but the GTX260 needs more power than a GTX560 I should know I have a GTX260 and your psu is not powerful enough for the GTX260.

What are you using to monitor those themperatures?

Are you definate the sound is from the PSU?

This is not a BIOS problem that I guarantee.


----------



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

Not wanting to argue with you but a lot of reviews (in fact all that I looked at) strongly indicate the PSU is more than capable of running the 260 GTX, doesn't the stress test alone show you that? Even at max resolution and 100% GPU usage there is no issues with cracking or FPS.

I'm using SpeedFan for the temps and sound is indeed from the PSU


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

No a stress test does not indicate that. What indicates the power a psu needs is what NVIDIA say and NVIDIA say 500w is needed and anyone who knows anything about PCs will add 30% to that figure to account for degredation and longevity so you should have a 650w psu.

I have a factory overclocked version and a good quality xfx or corsair 650 is not enough for it I use a 700w seasonic.

Second point is that speedfan has not been totally accurate since the core 2 duos came out. If you want to use software to monitor your temps you should use CPUID hardware monitor or Real Temp.

If you want to stress test the psu download OCCT and run the full psu test. If the test stops before one hour is up then your psu is on its way out.

The BIOS is the most accurate place for cpu temps and voltages.

please post your temps and voltages either from the software I mentioned or the BIOS


----------



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

You have me curious now, how does a stress test not indicate that? As far as I know, if a GPU is under 98-100% load, the PSU is powering it and thus shows that the PSU is powerful enough, it's not like that power can come from elsewhere and I'm not aware of any other variables?

I should also mention that my brothers system is similar, same GPU, a more powerful and thus more demanding CPU, yet a weaker PSU (400w) and his runs absolutely fine. I of course understand wattage is the first thing you look at but the specifications run deeper than that.

I'll run the OCCT test as soon as I have that hour available though the CPU being the issue is unlikely. Here are the temps from "Real Temp"; not sure what exactly you need so here's all of it.

Core i3-530 2333.33MHz
23 (Temperature C 35)
Distance to TJ Max
81 70
Minimum 23C - 34C
Maximum 33C-45C
Thermal Status OK - OK

I'm unsure where to find the voltages in the software, was there in OCCt or RealTemp 3.70?


----------



## Jooo (Jun 30, 2011)

PSU wattage is definitely not the problem. Your psu has no problems powering that system. I have Phenom II 965BE (tdp 125w) overclocked to 3.9ghz, gtx275, 5x HDD's etc. with a XFX 550W psu, and my system takes 460W from wall at 100% load (prime + occt). So assuming 80% efficiency the psu only needs to deliver about 350watts in full load. Ofcourse prime + occt is completely unrealistic load, in normal use it won't use nowhere near 350w. 

Could the sound be caused by the psu's fan? 
Maybe a cable hitting the fan blades?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Jooo said:


> PSU wattage is definitely not the problem. Your psu has no problems powering that system. I have Phenom II 965BE (tdp 125w) overclocked to 3.9ghz, gtx275, 5x HDD's etc. with a XFX 550W psu, and my system takes 460W from wall at 100% load (prime + occt). So assuming 80% efficiency the psu only needs to deliver about 350watts in full load. Ofcourse prime + occt is completely unrealistic load, in normal use it won't use nowhere near 350w.
> 
> Could the sound be caused by the psu's fan?
> Maybe a cable hitting the fan blades?


Wattage isn't the primary concern with a power supply it's amperage and secondly 500w is the minimum for a gtx 260.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Kondora said:


> You have me curious now, how does a stress test not indicate that? As far as I know, if a GPU is under 98-100% load, the PSU is powering it and thus shows that the PSU is powerful enough, it's not like that power can come from elsewhere and I'm not aware of any other variables?
> 
> I should also mention that my brothers system is similar, same GPU, a more powerful and thus more demanding CPU, yet a weaker PSU (400w) and his runs absolutely fine. I of course understand wattage is the first thing you look at but the specifications run deeper than that.
> 
> ...


we need the voltages for the 12v ,5v and the 3.3v readings. CPUID Hardware monitor will show this but the BIOS is most accurate. Please post what it says.


----------



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not sure exactly what is you need so I'll type what looks necessary

CPU VCORE 1.20 V 0.99 V 1.26 V
VIN1 1.57 V 1.57 V 1.57 V
+3.3V 3.38 V 3.38 V 3.38 V
+5V 5.03 V 5.03 V 5.03 V
-12V -12.54 V -12.54 V -12.54 V
+5V VCCH 3.63 V 3.63 V 3.63 V
VBAT 3.28 V 3.28 V 3.28 V
CPU 1.04 V 1.02 V 1.26 V


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

did you download OCCT and run the power supply test?


----------



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

I haven't actually, thanks for reminding. What settings do I want to use? I assume go to Power Supply tab. I did that and hit On, it ranf or aprox 4minutes and said "Finished", that was with default settings; not sure what I should change, if anything


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

change it to the 1 hour setting.

If the test stops before one hour then your psu is on its way out, is struggling or you are over heating. The graphs produced will show you.


----------



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

Ah I see, ran the test now. No issues at all, ran it's full course.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you ran any other tests such as the occt linpack test or ran prime95 (these full stress the cpu) if the OCCT test stops before one hour then you have an overheating issue. Prime95 does not have a time limit it will only stop if your overheating or if you stop it yourself.

I would suggest that you may have a GPU problem since you have been underpowering it. Dowload GPU-Z and post what it says also download Real Temp and run a graphics intensive game for around half and hour then post what real temp says for the cpu and gpu.

Have you check that no cables are touch anything inside the pc?


----------



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

I have indeed ran that the LINPACK test, I ran all four tests on OCCT for an hour without it stopping

Temp readings after doing what you said

Core i3-530 2826.65MHz
32 41C
Distance to TJ Max
74 63
Minimum 27C - 39C
Maximum 37C-48C
Thermal Status OK - OK

No cables are touching anything within the case, there is no dust, no lose screws or anything of that nature


----------



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, as for GPU-Z what info do you require? Rather a lot of things in there which I don't understand


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

just post a screenshot from each tab.


----------



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/04/25/her.png
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/04/25/9qn.png
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/04/25/dd4.png


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

just out of interest do you have any wireless devices such as cordless phones, microwaves or baby monitors near your computer (say within about 10 feet). If you do try moving them further away.


----------



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

I do not


----------



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

I've recorded the sound, it's a little easier to hear towards the end of the recording though it's only a short recording and it's hard to record over the sound of the fans you should be able to hear it, hopefully that helps you help me 

That was recorded right at the back of the PSU for the first 20sec, infront of it for ~10sec and the last 20sec was behind the PSU but slightly further back.

Edit: Forgot to link lol. Uploaded it here; https://rapidshare.com/#!download|4...ma|656|R~A4E5DE63992779375962F596290A5E25|0|0


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you could post on youtube or something so we can hear. I will not download files from within this forum for security reasons.


----------



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay, here; psu crackle.wmv - YouTube


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have asked others to listen as I dont hear a problem


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jooo said:


> Could the sound be caused by the psu's fan?
> Maybe a cable hitting the fan blades?


 
Open the computer up and make sure all cables are away from the fans. To me it does sound like a cable bouncing off the fan.


----------



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep done that already, nothing touching any fans or any lose cables


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Just out of curiosity have you tried changing the power cable? D:


----------



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

I have indeed. An old one, one I had spare and the one that came with it. All the same.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Just for testing purposes, are you able to temporarily swap the power supply with your brother and see if the sound still occurs?

Generally your psu is actually not enough though.


----------



## Kondora (Nov 7, 2006)

That's one thing we will try, however don't know when we're going to be able to do it


----------

